# E3 Visa -tax question



## sarabb (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi there
my husband and I are here on his E3 visa, with me as his dependent. We've been told that if he wants to claim a tax relief for me as his dependent, I need to have an SSN, and to get an SSN I have to apply for Employment Authorization and fill out the I765 form. The website asks for my employer's details, but I don't have an employer (we've just had a baby and I won't be working for some time... And when I do, I'll be freelancing, if I'm allowed). HAs anyone gone down this path at all- getting permission to work without an employer...?


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

The form asks for your employer’s name *if* your eligibility category is (c)(3)(C). That’s not your category. It is (from the instructions) (a)(17).

You might find it easier to get an ITIN in the meantime (certainly cheaper) and that will allow your husband to make a tax claim. Much like your Australian TFN.


----------



## sarabb (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you


----------

